# Aire between Pamplona and Zaragoza



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There aren't too many places to stop overnight in this area. I found one while browsing a website in Spanish. It's an official aire with water and emptying facilities, and it is now in the La P.A.C.A online guide.

Near to the historic town of Tuleda in Navarra, the aire is in a large carpark outside some thermal swimming baths in a residential area on the outskirts of the old village of CASCANTE which has a few banks and bars/restaurants about 10-15 mins walk away in the centre.

It is suitable for large vans, and there were 5 Spanish vans and us when we stayed there.
GPS N 41.9942 W 1.68778
Hope this is of use to someone!


----------

